# Going to Maui for 1 week



## B. Kidd

I leave for Maui on Sunday.

Any must-sees and must-dos while I'm there from USMB members who have been there?
Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## dilloduck

Drop in at Seabury Hall and say high to my High School sweet heart for me. She teaches there 

Don't miss the crater or you will hate yourself. If Jaws is still breaking that's a must see too.


----------



## Gracie

Mile 14. Right outside lahaina. As you are coming from the airport and if you are going to lahaina...a few miles before you reach town..you will see mile markers. Look for the one that says Mile 14. That is where the snorkeling is. Don't pay to go to molokini. Waste of money. Same fish is at Mile 14. Hubby saw a shark resting on the bottom of the reef. Not a big one. I saw turtles bebopping around. LOTS of fish.



























Pics I took when I was there the last time ^.

Eat a burger for me at Cheeseburger In Paradise...located on Front Street, downtown Lahaina.
Oh, I am so jealous!


----------



## B. Kidd

I'm into snorkeling. 
Mucho Gracias!!!


----------



## B. Kidd

dilloduck said:


> Drop in at Seabury Hall and say high to my High School sweet heart for me. She teaches there
> 
> Don't miss the crater or you will hate yourself. If Jaws is still breaking that's a must see too.



Planned on checking the crater out. Seabury Hall looks like a nice school, but I'm only there for a week.
What is this Jaws thingee?


----------



## Gracie

Snorkeling is all over the place except the windy side. You will see many places that claim great snorkeling. Trust me..I have been there many many many times. Best snorkel spot is Mile 14. There is snorkeling out at Black Rock and the Sheraton, but not a lot of fish to be seen. If you want to see different species of them...Mile 14. Just don't do it early in the morning or at dusk. Sharks eat during that time and you might look tasty.


----------



## dilloduck

B. Kidd said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop in at Seabury Hall and say high to my High School sweet heart for me. She teaches there
> 
> Don't miss the crater or you will hate yourself. If Jaws is still breaking that's a must see too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planned on checking the crater out. Seabury Hall looks like a nice school, but I'm only there for a week.
> What is this Jaws thingee?
Click to expand...


Giant and I do mean Giant Surf


----------



## Gracie

Spend one day to drive to Hana. It is a must. 17 waterfalls on the way and it will take the whole day to go there and get back, so plan just one day to do the Hana Road Trip. You won't regret it. Also, go check out Iao Needle. Beautiful hike.


----------



## Granny

Never been there, but have a great trip!  Bring me back a lei!


----------



## Gracie

Oh, and on the way to Hana, do stop to view the windsurfers. They are amazing riding those waves. (Windy side).


----------



## B. Kidd

Gracie said:


> Spend one day to drive to Hana. It is a must. 17 waterfalls on the way and it will take the whole day to go there and get back, so plan just one day to do the Hana Road Trip. You won't regret it. Also, go check out Iao Needle. Beautiful hike.



Wife and I love waterfalls......I'm takin' notes!


----------



## Gracie

Google Images for Hana Waterfalls. Oh, and the black sand beach! And the beautiful hiking trails all over. The islands don't have snakes but they have nasty..and I mean NASTY MEAN centipedes that are as big as a cat. And they BITE. So don't wear flipflops while hiking around. Going to the beach and wandering the cool stores is fine but not when you are out in the wild, so to speak.


----------



## dilloduck

and they have great spam.


----------



## Gracie

Oh man. Fried Spam sandwiches!!
Gotta do the luau thing too. Good entertainment, food pretty good. Mostly it's for the entertainment, lol. You will have fun. No recommendation of which one. I went to a few. Sheraton has a good one.


----------



## B. Kidd

Gracie said:


> Google Images for Hana Waterfalls. Oh, and the black sand beach! And the beautiful hiking trails all over. The islands don't have snakes but they have nasty..and I mean NASTY MEAN centipedes that are as big as a cat. And they BITE. So don't wear flipflops while hiking around. Going to the beach and wandering the cool stores is fine but not when you are out in the wild, so to speak.



I have TEVA hiking sandals that are mostly enclosed, so, hopefully that'll work. If I can see centipedes the size of cats, that'll be worth the trip in itself!


----------



## Care4all

B. Kidd said:


> I leave for Maui on Sunday.
> 
> Any must-sees and must-dos while I'm there from USMB members who have been there?
> Any input would be appreciated.


The trip to Hana is really long and honestly, I would NEVER do it again....but if you choose to do it, make certain you leave at the crack of dawn, make certain you have an extra set of balls with you because it'll take more than one to make it there!    the cliffs and one way passage in many spots on the road with a truck heading your way and 200 feet to the bottom of the cliff on the other side...........just toooooo stressful for moi and the hubby....I can remember yelling at him to SLOW DOWN and him screaming back ''I'm only going 10mph'' and me screaming back, "then go 5mph!".  We ended up driving back to the hotel on the back side of the island, with mostly dirt roads....but no major cliffs and no traffic, it was actually the best part of the trip, pot holes the size of Alaska and all....

Do a luau at one of the hotels in Lahaina on the beach.... make certain you take a cab there and not to drive your own rental car....you will be soooo drunk after the event it will NOT be safe to drive!

don't pay to go snorkeling, you can do it right off the beach...most any lagoon and it is fantastic!  Explore the different beaches including black sand beaches...pack a lunch and a straw mat that rolls up that they sell there to lay down on at the different beaches and get in your convertible rental car and just take off driving along the coast and stop at different beaches.

Take the helicopter ride at your own risk over Haleakala....we kissed the ground and praised God that we were alive, when that ride was over!    Maybe do the sunrise tour of Haleakala.... or bike ride tour.

Take advantage of your hotel's happy hour/free drinks.

Do a dinner on the beach at sunset!

It's an "early to rise" vacation and you are pooped and asleep by 10 pm, to rise the next morning a 6am....in search of another fabulous beach to snorkel at!  We brought our snorkeling gear, but you can rent it fairly easily...so no need to fly with it like we did...


----------



## Gracie

Anywhere you go..ALWAYS take your snorkel gear. You never know when you might find a stretch of beach that screams SNORKEL.

Don't keep valuables in the car. It's notorious for breakins on car rentals there to steal stuff.

I think I have been to Hana 15 times. Loved every minute of it. Mainly, I loved browsing the shops downtown Lahaina at night. So many art galleries, so many people to peoplewatch, so many great places to eat!


----------



## Care4all

Gracie said:


> Anywhere you go..ALWAYS take your snorkel gear. You never know when you might find a stretch of beach that screams SNORKEL.
> 
> Don't keep valuables in the car. It's notorious for breakins on car rentals there to steal stuff.
> 
> I think I have been to Hana 15 times. Loved every minute of it. Mainly, I loved browsing the shops downtown Lahaina at night. So many art galleries, so many people to peoplewatch, so many great places to eat!


The drive to Hana was too scary for us....though the best pictures of our trip are from that drive there...with waterfalls and cliffs and stuff....Matt and I knew that after we made it through that drive, and our marriage was still in tact, that our marriage would last forever!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I've never been to Hawaii but just came across this -

Giovanni?s Original White Shrimp, O?ahu | Easy Asian Recipes at RasaMalaysia.com






If you can, you really should try to stay longer than one week.


----------



## yazi

Never been there but my friends come back recently of the Maui tour they all say that Maui is best ever to all the other places because environment and weather is superb in those days..


----------



## Shanty

Gracie said:


> Oh man. Fried Spam sandwiches!!
> Gotta do the luau thing too. Good entertainment, food pretty good. Mostly it's for the entertainment, lol. You will have fun. No recommendation of which one. I went to a few. Sheraton has a good one.


Laulau, Kahlua pigg, and other, relatively cheap food from roadside stands.


----------

